
//TLIILB = “This Line Is Intentionally Left Blank” - budhajeewa
https://twitter.com/budhajeewa/status/978235833844105216
======
coppolaemilio
I'm sure there is a better way to avoid this

~~~
budhajeewa
The same result should be returned regardless of the exception being thrown or
not. And the exception should not be allowed to propagate any further.

How would you handle this in that context?

